# A Cutting board challenge for Christmas



## roer (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi

Having seen all the beautifull cutting board designs on Lumberjocks.com I thought I had seen it all. I did however come across this picture of a wooden floor. I challenge you all to make it as a cutting board - together with a "how-to-blog"off course )

Happy Christmas !


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

it looks like you would need to cut 2 different sized squares and then have a strip you cut a 45 degree cut at opposite directions in so you can 'wrap' it around the small square. It looks like it would make a pretty nice cutting board


----------

